# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  PIPE CUP 5.6 GHZ BPF

## sv1bds

Καλησπέρα

Ένα band pass filter για τους 5.6 GHz.
Θα ακολουθήσουνε μετρήσεις.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται http://www.w1ghz.org/new/Pipe-cap_Filters_Revisited.pdf

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------

